# Pool Filter Sand - east end



## SKurj (Oct 26, 2011)

Anyone able to hook me up with a decent place to buy pool filter sand in the durham region (10lb bags for $20+ at BA's)


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

SKurj said:


> Anyone able to hook me up with a decent place to buy pool filter sand in the durham region (10lb bags for $20+ at BA's)


If your looking for pfs you shouldn't being looking for it at bigals. Google some pool stores in you area, the last bag I bought was around 12 bucks for maybe 50-60lbs

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## fish_luva (Nov 24, 2009)

Skurj,,,, if your looking for pool filter sand all white with no black pics... go to international pool and spa.... Top of Thorton on Taunton, north west side,,, you have to go inside and ask for pool filter sand.. 50 lb bags,,, i bought four of them for 45 bucks including tax.......

you do have to wash the sand though to remove the loose powder and stuff and do it outside.... like any sand.....

hope that helps......


----------



## Spicoli (Dec 11, 2012)

also depending on where in oshawa, Claudettes pools on wilson road stocks the pure white but it's a little more expensive at 12.99 a bag. same stuff tho


----------



## kuopan (Sep 6, 2010)

i bought mine at kennedy and ellesmere (north west corner) a while back from a place called Cedarbrae Pools. it was about 10 bucks a bag for 50lbs. mine does have the blackpics though (mentioned by Sheldon).


----------



## SKurj (Oct 26, 2011)

Awesome thanks.. Yeah I knew BA's was expensive but only been used in little tanks so far, now thinking of going big so need probably 100lbs or more..


----------



## mistersprinkles (Nov 4, 2013)

kuopan said:


> i bought mine at kennedy and ellesmere (north west corner) a while back from a place called Cedarbrae Pools. it was about 10 bucks a bag for 50lbs. mine does have the blackpics though (mentioned by Sheldon).


I bought this PFS as well. This is a picture of it:


----------

